# ISO: Croissant Rolls & 2 Cheeses Recipe



## MochaBean04 (Nov 3, 2005)

mmmk soo yeah. . I was over my friends house the other day and they had these simple little bites that were amaziningly good. lol well anyway's they are croissant rolls with a Parmesan cheese and cream cheese mixture spread on top and then red pepper and maybe parsley??  they were so good but she wouldn't give me the recipe. im sure she was kidding about it but she still hasn't give in about it lol im not so great with guessing amounts but if anyone has this recipe please share   thanks a bunch. .


----------



## QSis (Nov 3, 2005)

Savory Parmesan Bites

This it, MochaBean? 

These sound great! I am pasting into my appetizer file!

Lee


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 3, 2005)

The parmesan bites are what I make all the time. They don't have red pepper in them, but, they are soooo GOOD!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm glad the curosity got the better of you MochaBean as I've never tried these put they sound fantastic! Failing cresent role dough (small town in Ireland ) I wonder if freezer section (or even fresh) pastry could be used instead?


----------



## mish (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a very old mushroom croissant recipe (if I can still find it). I know you didn't mention mushrooms, but some of the ingredients I'm trying to recall sour cream, cheese, garlic (the mushrooms), chopped celery.  Sure you could add parsley and the flakes to the mix - and it was rolled up inside the croissant.  To be honest, I kept adding things & didn't write down the additions to the recipe.  If you're interested, give me a wave.  Or, you might find a mushroom croissant/turnover recipe on the web you could adapt w the flavors you remember and omit the shrooms.

P.S.  I brought my dish to a Thanksgiving dinner years ago and everyone gobbled it up.  If only I could duplicate it again.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 3, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> I have a very old mushroom croissant recipe (if I can still find it). I know you didn't mention mushrooms, but some of the ingredients I'm trying to recall sour cream, cheese, garlic (the mushrooms), chopped celery. Sure you could add parsley and the flakes to the mix - and it was rolled up inside the croissant. To be honest, I kept adding things & didn't write down the additions to the recipe. If you're interested, give me a wave. Or, you might find a mushroom croissant/turnover recipe on the web you could adapt w the flavors you remember and omit the shrooms.
> 
> P.S.  I brought my dish to a Thanksgiving dinner years ago and everyone gobbled it up.  If only I could duplicate it again.


That sounds fantastic too Mish...We are big mushroom lovers (lol, though oddly enough I like the flavour of muschrooms more than I like actually eating the pieces with some varieties) and I think that this would be a hit at my house.


----------

